# 101 Ways To Annoy People



## Blake Bowden (Jan 28, 2010)

1. Sing the Batman theme incessantly. 

2. In the memo field of all your checks, write "for sensual massage." 

3. Specify that your drive-through order is "to go." 

4. Learn Morse code, and have conversations with friends in public consisting entirely of "Beeeep Bip Bip Beeep Bip..." 

5. If you have a glass eye, tap on it occasionally with your pen while talking to others.

6. Amuse yourself for endless hours by hooking a camcorder to your TV and then pointing it at the screen. <

7. Speak only in a "robot" voice. 

8. Push all the flat Lego pieces together tightly. 

9. Start each meal by conspicuously licking all your food, and announce that this is so no one will "swipe your grub". 

10. Leave the copy machine set to reduce 200%, extra dark, 17 inch paper, 98 copies. 

11. Stomp on little plastic ketchup packets. 

12. Sniffle incessantly.

13. Leave your turn signal on for fifty miles. 

14. Name your dog "Dog." 

15. Insist on keeping your car windshield wipers running in all weather conditions "to keep them tuned up." 

16. Reply to everything someone says with "that's what YOU think." 

17. Claim that you must always wear a bicycle helmet as part of your "astronaut training." 

18. Declare your apartment an independent nation, and sue your neighbors upstairs for "violating your airspace".

19. Forget the punchline to a long joke, but assure the listener it was a "real hoot." 

20. Follow a few paces behind someone, spraying everything they touch with Lysol. 

21. Practice making fax and modem noises. 

22. Highlight irrelevant information in scientific papers and "cc:" them to your boss. 

23. Make beeping noises when a large person backs up. 

24. Invent nonsense computer jargon in conversations, and see if people play along to avoid the appearance of ignorance. 

25. Erect an elaborate network of ropes in your backyard, and tell the neighbors you are a "spider person." 

26. Finish all your sentences with the words "in accordance with the prophesy." 

27. Wear a special hip holster for your
remote control. 

28. Do not add any inflection to the end of your sentences, producing awkward silences with the impression that you'll be saying more any moment. 

29. Signal that a conversation is over by clamping your hands over your ears. 

30. Disassemble your pen and "accidentally" flip the ink cartridge across the room. 

31. Give a play-by-play account of a persons every action in a nasal Howard Cosell voice. 

32. Holler random numbers while someone is counting. 

33. Adjust the tint on your TV so that all the people are green, and insist to others that you "like it that way." 

34. Drum on every available surface. 

35. Staple papers in the middle of the page. 

36. Ask 1-800 operators for dates. 

37. Produce a rental video consisting entirely of dire FBI copyright warnings. 

38. Sew anti-theft detector strips
into peoples backpacks.

39. Hide dairy products in inaccessible places. 

40. Write the surprise ending to a novel on its first page.

41. Set alarms for random times. 

42. Order a side of pork rinds with your filet mignon. 

43. Instead of Gallo, serve Night Train next Thanksgiving.

44. Publicly investigate just how slowly you can make a "croaking" noise. 

45. Honk and wave to strangers. 

46. Dress only in clothes colored Hunters Orange. 

47. Change channels five minutes before the end of every show. 

48. Tape pieces of "Sweating to the Oldies" over climactic parts of rental movies. 

49. Wear your pants backwards. 

50. Decline to be seated at a restaurant, and simply eat their complimentary mints by the cash register. 

51. Begin all your sentences with "ooh la la!" 

52. ONLY TYPE IN UPPERCASE. 

53. only type in lowercase. 

54. dont use any punctuation either 

55. Buy a large quantity of orange traffic cones and reroute whole streets. 

56. Pay for your dinner with pennies. 

57. Tie jingle bells to all your clothes. 

58. Repeat everything someone says, as a question. 

59. Write "X - BURIED TREASURE" in random spots on all of someone's roadmaps. 

60. Inform everyone you meet of your personal Kennedy assassination/UFO/ O.J Simpson conspiracy theories. 

61. Repeat the following conversation a dozen times: "Do you hear that?" "What?" "Never mind, its gone now." 

62. Light road flares on a birthday cake. 

63. Wander around a restaurant, asking other diners for their parsley. 

64. Leave tips in Bolivian currency. 

65. Demand that everyone address you as "Conquistador." 

66. At the laundromat, use one dryer for each of your socks.

67. When Christmas caroling, sing "Jingle Bells, Batman smells" until physically restrained. 

68. Wear a cape that says "Magnificent One." 

69. As much as possible, skip rather than walk. 

70. Stand over someone's shoulder, mumbling, as they read.

71. Pretend your computer's mouse is a CB radio, and talk to it. 

72. Try playing the William Tell Overture by tapping on the bottom of your chin. When nearly done, announce "no, wait, I messed it up," and repeat. 

73. Drive half a block. 

74. Inform others that they exist only in your imagination.

75. Ask people what gender they are. 

76. Lick the filling out of all the Oreos, and place the cookie parts back.

77. Cultivate a Norwegian accent. If Norwegian, affect a Southern drawl. 

78. Routinely handcuff yourself to furniture, informing the curious that you don't want to fall off "in case the big one comes". 

79. Deliberately hum songs that will remain lodged in co-workers brains, such as "Feliz Navidad", the Archies "Sugar" or the Mr. Rogers theme song. 

80. While making presentations, occasionally bob your head. like a parakeet. 

81. Lie obviously about trivial things such as the time of day. 

82. Leave your Christmas lights up and lit until September.

83. Change your name to "AaJohn Aaaaasmith" for the great glory of being first in the phone book. Claim it's a Hawaiian name, and demand that people pronounce each "a."

84. Sit in your front yard pointing a hair dryer at passing cars to see if they slow down. 

85. Chew on pens that you've borrowed. 

86. Wear a LOT of cologne. 

87. Listen to 33rpm records at 45rpm speed, and claim the faster speed is necessary because of your "superior mental processing." 

88. Sing along at the opera.

89. Mow your lawn with scissors. 

90. At a golf tournament, chant "swing-batabatabata-suhWING-batter!" 

91. Ask the waitress for an extra seat for your "imaginary friend." 

92. Go to a poetry recital and ask why each poem doesn't rhyme. 

93. Ask your co-workers mysterious questions, and then scribble their answers in a notebook. Mutter something 
about "psychological profiles." 

94. Stare at static on the TV and claim you can see a "magic picture." 

95. Select the same song on the jukebox fifty times. 

96. Never make eye contact. 

97. Never break eye contact. 

98. Construct elaborate "crop circles" in your front lawn.

99. Construct your own pretend "tricorder," and "scan" people with it, announcing the results. 

100. Make appointments for the 31st of September. 

101. Invite lots of people to other people's parties.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 28, 2010)

Number 14! That is my dogs name.


----------



## JTM (Jan 28, 2010)

as the youngest of 3 siblings, i'm a master of improving upon annoying things:



> 8. Push all the flat Lego pieces together tightly.



use some sort of dry epoxy.  chemical a on the top of the legos, chemical b on the bottom.  this way, they epoxy their own legos together!



> 4. Learn Morse code, and have conversations with friends in public consisting entirely of "Beeeep Bip Bip Beeep Bip..."



make up your own morse code, or just pretend you know it, then have conversations in it.



> Sew anti-theft detector strips
> into peoples backpacks.



sew bits of metal into someone's clothes before they go on a trip.  especially the underwear.



> Routinely handcuff yourself to furniture, informing the curious that you don't want to fall off "in case the big one comes".



preferably INSIDE of a furniture store.  while you have family/significant others around.  using pink fluffy handcuffs.



> While making presentations, occasionally bob your head. like a parakeet.



make sure you're doing this towards one person the entire time.  preferably someone you don't know.



> Chew on pens that you've borrowed.



try to "borrow" as much small change as you can, as well.  preferably at the same time every day.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 29, 2010)

When lying in bed with your wife, aim a water pistol toward the ceiling and fire it while at the same time let off a beer fart.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 31, 2010)

A neighbor gave us a roll of paper towels that he bought that had no perforations for tearing.  It was awsome!  I would put on the roller when company would come over and whatch them fight with it.


----------



## JTM (Feb 1, 2010)

wow.  that is awesome.  the same could be done with toilet paper for even better results!


----------

